# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  [Hỏi]: Mình bị cháy em 1M15-060 cần tìm để thay thế

## ghoang

Chào cả nhà
Cái mạch xả dòng của em bị cháy con IGBT 1M15-060 nên cứ cắm điện là con điện trở xả nóng kinh hồn vì short 2 rail nguồn, bác nào có con này hoăc con tương đương để lại cho em vài con nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## thuyên1982

con hôm nay lấy về chạy chưa anh

----------


## ghoang

> con hôm nay lấy về chạy chưa anh


Thất bại thảm hai rồi Thuyên ơi

----------


## thuyên1982

sao vậy anh, bị motor hay bị driver vậy anh?

----------


## ghoang

Chưa biết cái nào Thuyên ơi. hiện tại đang xử lí cái driver trước. Phải tìm ra con IGBT thay thế rồi tính tiếp. Kiểu này vỡ mặt rồi.  :Smile:

----------

